# New Project - Traynor YGM-1



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Picked up this YGM-1 the other day. It appears to be in fairly original condition, so I thought I'd share a few pics.

A couple of interesting things about this particular amp

- there is no model plate or serial number
- there is no RCA speaker-out jack, only the 1/4" speaker and extension jacks at the back of the chassis
- there is a speaker-in jack on the speaker box that appears to be original. 

The circuit looks original, except someone did some minor re-wiring to assign a separate 250 ohm power resistor to each output tube. Each resistor was bypassed with a 10 uf capacitor, but one was wired in backwards so self-destructed (see close-up pic). 

All functions on the amp work fine, but there is a bit higher than normal level of background hum (as to be expected)

Just planning on replacing the small bypass electrolytic caps on the board, fixing up the wiring on the power amp cathode resistors, and swapping in a grounded power cord to start. Any suggestions for other circuit tweaks will be appreciated.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

That is an early one (notice the transformer used for the reverb). I had one just like it and had a few things done to it. Most importantly, change out the linear taper pots for audio taper and the controls become much more useful. Secondly, the mids on these amps are ridiculously high in stock form; change that one cap to a more Fender type value and it will really bring the amp to life. A speaker change, of course, is a must to really make it shine.

I no longer have mine, but kind of wish it was still here.

TG


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll definitely do the pot swap as suggested. I've done this to other Traynors that I worked on in the past

Will check into the tone stack mod...thanks for the tip.

I actually had a YGM3 with this reverb circuit about 10 years ago. IMO, its way nicer than the later transformerless circuit



traynor_garnet said:


> That is an early one (notice the transformer used for the reverb). I had one just like it and had a few things done to it. Most importantly, change out the linear taper pots for audio taper and the controls become much more useful. Secondly, the mids on these amps are ridiculously high in stock form; change that one cap to a more Fender type value and it will really bring the amp to life. A speaker change, of course, is a must to really make it shine.
> 
> I no longer have mine, but kind of wish it was still here.
> 
> TG


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Those resistors are the cathode resistors? You don't usually see individual ones. Usually they're shared between the two power tubes.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Cups said:


> Those resistors are the cathode resistors? You don't usually see individual ones. Usually they're shared between the two power tubes.


The separate resistors may have been a mod. I've changed it to one 250 ohm 10 watt bypassed by a 25 uf cap as per the schematic. Installed a 3 prong power cord today and replaced the small electolytics on the board...sounding pretty good but too bright. Going to clip the bright cap tomorrow and try it again.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Just attached my YGM-1 to my Tungsten Cortez cab (With Tungsten T12Q speaker). Huge improvement over the sound of the original Marsland and seems like a good match to this circuit.

Guess, I'll be emailing Adam at Tungsten Amps to get another one 

I originally just bought this amp as a project with the intention of flipping it, but may keep it around now.


----------

